# Pig tranquilizer?



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

I need to move a pig and the pig is being well a pig about it..

I tried the show ease stuff you use on horses and goats and cows, but the pig didn't even slow down. I have tried the usual coaxing methods and he's not going for it. I Have to move him one way or the other. He won todays batles, but tommarrow is another story. He has to be moved period.
Any Ideas on helping porky (I diidn't name him) take a nap?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Beer!

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Well we are Not I repeat NOT pro's . 

We took the pig because it was unwanted. ::Bawling::Bawling:

We will *not* have another pig after this is processed.

We do not have the proper facility (Pen) or space to seperate one out from our goats.

*Lesson learned, Goats and Pigs do not play well together.*:duel:


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

If the pig isn't too big, grab it by the back legs and drag him to where you want to go. It will scream/squeal bloody murder the whole time--ignore it. You aren't hurting it--it's just 'whining' like a little kid.
Vodka also works. Have given this to sows that were savaging babies. Put it in some 'goodies' for it. Try 1/2 cup, unless the pig is little.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yep, a half a loaf of bread and three beers soaked in. We moved one 100 yards thru dangerous territory that way, then she laid down and moaned for an hour. Either wanted more beer or was a sad drunk.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

though the picture doesn't really show the size, the pig is Heavy

Will try bread and beer in the morning..lol


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

PotBelly Pig?



them's so low to the ground it's difficult, isn't it?

My son (19) called them Piggie Linebackers....

He tackled a little one (~80lbs) and it dragged him around....

Good Luck!


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

ok,
The pig had bread and table scraps soaked in a 6 pack, and it didn't slow him down. :shrug:
I put chicken scratch down to iintice him ( he likes it ) no going. :nono:

Fortunately for us I found out ( locally ) others who do this sort of thing all the time are also having trouble with loading due to extreemly muddy conditions. 

So porky will stay for another week, maybe it will be dryer so I can use the truck to put the trailer up to the pig house.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

:lookout:

Score:

Piggie: 1

Human: -6 pack, -loaf of bread, -chicken scratch, -pork chops...


Mebbe piggie likes a 12? Try something imported next time...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

:lookout:

Mebbe he was unwanted because he drank too much?

:lookout:


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

LOL well he was a pet that got too big, and became too much work.
But the people were emotionally attached to him. 

I always tell people our animals are livestock and therefore are food, not pets. 

We do treat our animals with respect and they lead natural good lives.


----------



## dan_collier (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been raising large whites for some time now and I have always used a garden rake for nudgeing and pushing along with some dog food in a metal mixing bowl. The dog food has such a rich oder it is intising to pigs and the metal bowl creates a nice sound to get thier attention. 
Good luck.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Starve him out for a day or two before you load him... I read on here somewhere that chocolate donuts are the secret to moving any pig anywhere..


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i moved two last summer about 100 yards to their new pen using an old dog pen (6x10) i attatched it to my tractor and drug it real slow with them in it walking until i got them to their new spot.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

hoppes,
this is the easiest thing in the world to accomplish,
1st
boil up several dozen eggs, a hard boiled egg is the best friend a pig, or it's human counterpart ever came up with.
2nd, get 2 cattle panals, cut each in half & then tie together so you have an 8 by 8 box
3rd, dont feed the pig for 24 hrs before wanting to move. then take an egg and break it up in your hand & toss to the pig, out in front so he can see it & the smell alone will make him come to check it out. once he has taken a taste of it you have him dead to rights.
take another egg & toss it to the ground making sure it is in front of him & he see's it & it is broken, once he starts to eat it take the cattle panel box you have made & drop it over him so he in inside the home made cage.
then move the cage & drop another egg at the far end in the direction your wanting to go, & stand on the cage so the pig cannot root it up & get under it. wait for him to start eating the egg & move the cage again & toss an egg to the far end away from the pig & in the direction your wanting him to go & continue with this preoceedure until he is inthe trailer or to his new location.
we actually don't need a cage because we train all of our hogs on eggs & move them where ever we want just using eggs. on an animal that has never been trained on eggs before you will ned a cage to help you along. 2 people at least , 3 would be better to get this job done properly
good luck


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

A bucket on its head always worked great for us. They just back right up to where we want them to go. Also our pigs love tootsie rolls and cookies.


----------

